# Looking for Main Word 2003 Dictionary



## shamrock838 (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking for Main Word 2003 Dictionary:

I just reinstalled Vista Business on my Dell Vostro 420 desktop (gasp!).

After also installing MS Office 2003 Pro (including Word), I’m getting all sorts of unrecognized words that I know I added to the earlier Word 2003 dictionary. [I took the precaution of first backing up all my data files + the C:\USER\(my username) files before reinstalling Vista.]

How can I find/copy/paste that earlier dictionary into the new Word 2003 install please? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Howdy Irish!

The main dictionary file for word 2003 is MSSP3EN.LEX (EN for english). The dictionary files (*.lex) are stored usu. in the _C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Proof_ folder. So if you added your unique words to the main dictionary hopefully that path was included in your backup. 

Custom dictionary files (Custom.dic) are stored by default in the _C:\Users\{username}\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Proof_ folder which you indicate you did back up, plus any other custom dictionary files you may have created.


----------

